# سوال للشباب عن الارتباط ؟



## اوريجانوس المصري (12 يوليو 2011)

هل توافق علي الارتباط بفتاه  عاشت قصه حب طويله من شاب اخر  وانت كنت علي علم بها  او حتي عرفتها فبما بعد قبل الارتباط ؟


لو كان لا  فلماذا تعشي قصه الحب الان ويمكن ان تفشل ؟

لو كان نعم هل سوف تثق بها وتعشي حياه عادية كما لو لا تعلم ؟

انتظر  تعليقاتكم


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

*رد: سوال للشباب ؟*

اسئلة للشباب كترت اوووى اليومين دول ههههههههههه

متابعة برده ........


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 يوليو 2011)

سؤال جميل 
متاابعه...


----------



## marcelino (12 يوليو 2011)

نعم ,,,​


----------



## Critic (12 يوليو 2011)

اه موافق ايه المشكلة !
ما انا كمان عشت زيها و عيشت بنت معايا هو حلال ليا و حرام ليها !
اه هثق بها طبعا اذا كانت جديرة بالثقة و حفرت فيا بنفسها ثقتى فيها


----------



## subzer0 (15 يوليو 2011)

عاادى يعنى 
لو انا بحبها هشوف كل حاجة فيها كويسة وهنسى الحجات السلبية فيها وغير كدا محدش حب او اعجب قبل كدا فاية المشكلة 
بس عمرى ماهدخل بين 2 علشان مصلحة


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يوليو 2011)

*لو انا حضرت قصة الحب دي مش هوافق 
لكن لو محضرتهاش هوافق لانه ببساطه 99 % من البنات ليهم ماضي 
وعشان تلاقي بنت ملهاش ماضي لازم تاخدها طفله وتربيها علي ايديك *


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يوليو 2011)

_*طالما معايا نسيت ماضيها يبفى مينفعش اظلمها طالما بحبها *_​


----------



## zama (15 يوليو 2011)

الحقيقة الموضوع محير شوية ..

لو قلت لأ كنت هبئا مشتت وبعدين البنات المغلفة مفيش ..

الحقيقة أنا أحب بنت ملهاش ذكريات تكون أضمن شوية الواحد مش ناقص مشاكل ..

موضوع لذيذ ، أشكرك ..


----------



## zama (15 يوليو 2011)

*رد: سوال للشباب ؟*




tasoni queena قال:


> اسئلة للشباب كترت اوووى اليومين دول ههههههههههه
> 
> متابعة برده ........


 
صحيح السؤال للولد ، لكن الأستفسار عن أصل البنت ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..


----------



## zama (15 يوليو 2011)

Critic قال:


> اه موافق ايه المشكلة !
> ما انا كمان عشت زيها و عيشت بنت معايا هو حلال ليا و حرام ليها !
> اه هثق بها طبعا اذا كانت جديرة بالثقة و حفرت فيا بنفسها ثقتى فيها


 
عليا النعمة هتطمع البنات فينا ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..

يا أبني تعالي معانا ..


----------



## zama (15 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *لو انا حضرت قصة الحب دي مش هوافق *
> *لكن لو محضرتهاش هوافق لانه ببساطه 99 % من البنات ليهم ماضي *
> *وعشان تلاقي بنت ملهاش ماضي لازم تاخدها طفله وتربيها علي ايديك *


 
عليا النعمة أنت نجم ..

البنت ليها ماضي لأ ، أما الولد ممكن عادي ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 يوليو 2011)

ممكن اي شاب يرد  رد منطقي جميل لكن عند التفيذ صعب

معشظم البنات بتحب ومعظم الاولاد ايضا

بس الفرق مش تقاليد وبس لا كما تربيه وفكر وفروق نفسيه بين الاتنين

هيكون سهل عليك تحب واحدة تعرف انها كانت بتحب هل هتقدر تثق فيها مهم عرفت تفصيل الحب  او الماضي ؟

شايف انها صعبه شوية اية رائكم


اشكرك علي الردود بس اكتر رد عجبني فعلا رد مينا 



> *لو انا حضرت قصة الحب دي مش هوافق
> لكن لو محضرتهاش هوافق لانه ببساطه 99 % من البنات ليهم ماضي
> وعشان تلاقي بنت ملهاش ماضي لازم تاخدها طفله وتربيها علي ايديك *


----------



## white.angel (15 يوليو 2011)

*انا هقول رأيى من منطلق مبدأ المساواه ...*
*هتخيل نفسى شاب واجاوب ...
 - امرى لله - *

*لو قصة حب ساخنه .... وكان فيها تجاوزات .. 
ولسه البنت بتحب الشاب القديم** او محتفظه بذكرياته .. 
او لسه بتتواصل معاه بشكل او بأخر ..*
*يبقى لا .....*

*انما لو قصة حب عاديه ... 
زى الميت مليون قصة حب اللى فى مصر .. وانتهت بهدوء
 مفيش مشكله ...*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 يوليو 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *انا هقول رأيى من منطلق مبدأ المساواه ...*
> *هتخيل نفسى شاب واجاوب ...
> - امرى لله - *
> 
> ...



مشكله حضرتك هتعرف ازاي حضرتك مش هتعرف التفصيل

ودا السبب ممكن يخليك تصل لمرجله شك في وقت لاحق


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 يوليو 2011)

اول حاجة الانسان اللي بيدي لنفسه حق يعرف بنت و اتنين و تلاتة و يمشي مع دي و يسيبها و يخرج مع دي و يسيبها و يمسك ايد دي و يقولها بس الظروف و هاجي اخطبك و مش عارفة الكلام الكبير ده 
و يجي يقول لما هرتبط عايز واحدة مايكونش ليها ماضي 
يبقى ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عايزة حد يجاوب

؟؟؟؟

بمعنى انا لو عملت كدة اضمن منين البنت اللي هحبها و هفتكر انها مالهاش ماضي ماكذبتش عليا
او ما اتجوز جوازة تقليدية اسهل بنت مشهورة بالأدب و ماتعرفش حاجة في اي حاجة 
طيب ليه 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ما ربنا خلق الصراحة فينا و خلق التسامح و احنا بنغلط و بنتعلم 
و خلق الغفران و خلق النسيان و خلق فينا كل ال صفات دي 
علشان نعدي لبعض و نحب بعض و ننسى لبعض

لو الشاب واثق من نفسه و واثق انه يقدر يخلي البنت اللي هيرتبط بيها مش شايفة غيروا هو 
ليه مايسامحش و يعدي و ينسى و يحس انو اول حد في حياتها

ليه نحاسب الناس على غلطات عملوها 
او تجربة فاشلة مروا بيها

ليه نحاسب الانسانة دي على غلطة ماكنتش واعية ليها 
او حتى واعية بس غلطت

ليه مانحاسبهومش على مقدار محبتهم لينا
مقادر محافظتهوم علينا

و ليه انت تحاسب بنت على ماضيها 
و هي مش من حقها تحاسبك

ليه هي تستحمل و انت لا 
ليه انت تفتكر و ماتنساش و هي تنسى لانها بتحبك و عايزاك

فكروا شوية حط نفسك مكان بنت غلظت زمان
بس لما حبتك حبتك بجد و من قلبها
و انت فضلت ماسكلها على الوحدة 
ة في الاخر تسيبها علشان غلظت زمان

ذنبها انها حبتك
و لا ذنبها انها غلطت زمان 

ايه ذنبها

انا ماعرفش غير ان اللي بيحب بيسامج و بيغفر و بينسى 
غير كدة ماعرفش و مافرقش بين بينت وولد او ولد و بنت 



​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يوليو 2011)

moky قال:


> اول حاجة الانسان اللي بيدي لنفسه حق يعرف بنت و اتنين و تلاتة و يمشي مع دي و يسيبها و يخرج مع دي و يسيبها و يمسك ايد دي و يقولها بس الظروف و هاجي اخطبك و مش عارفة الكلام الكبير ده
> و يجي يقول لما هرتبط عايز واحدة مايكونش ليها ماضي
> يبقى ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


*يا موكى
هى فين اصلا البنات اللى ملهاش ماضى ؟
بصى يا موكى البنات اللى ملهاش ماضى موجودين ولكن بنسبه تكاد تكون مُنعدمه .
وعمر ما كان الجواز التقليدى بناءاً على سمعة البنت مقياس
لان سمعة البنت فى منطقتها شىء وتعاملاتها فى الجامعه او النادى اللى بتروحه مثلا شىء تانى خالص
مش كل حاجه هنحكم عليها من سمعة البنت
وبعدين اغلب اللى ردو يجماعه قالو هنوافق نرتبط بواحده كانت مرتبطه

وانا قولت عن نفسى لو انا اعرف الانسان اللى كانت مرتبطه بيه وفى بينا تعامل مش هينفع ارتبط بيها
اما لو واحده كانت مرتبطه بحد معرفوش هقبل انى ارتبط بيها طالما العلاقه بينهم مخرجتش عن الحدود المتعارف عليها فى أى حب كائن
حد هيقولى مش هتشك فيها انها محكتلكش عن كل حاجه
انا اقدر اعرف هى حاكتلى عن كل حاجه ولا لا
لانها لو كانت بتتصنع الادب مثلا مسيرى هعرف
وبعدين يجماعه بجد اغلب البنات ليهم ماضى والشباب نفس الكلام
فالموضوع مش مقتصر على انه ليه ماضى ولا لا
الموضوع بالنسبالى عن نوعية الماضى
ومحدش يقولى حتى لو انت عملت وعملت وعملت
اه حتى لو انا عملت وعملت وعملت
لازم الماضى بتاع البنت اللى هرتبط بيها ميكونش تخطى اى حدود حمراء لعادتنا وتقاليدنا الشرقيه وقبل كل ده اخلاق المسيحيه*


----------



## zama (15 يوليو 2011)

moky قال:


> اول حاجة الانسان اللي بيدي لنفسه حق يعرف بنت و اتنين و تلاتة و يمشي مع دي و يسيبها و يخرج مع دي و يسيبها و يمسك ايد دي و يقولها بس الظروف و هاجي اخطبك و مش عارفة الكلام الكبير ده
> و يجي يقول لما هرتبط عايز واحدة مايكونش ليها ماضي
> يبقى ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​
> عايزة حد يجاوب​
> ...


 
أنا ولد أغلط براحتي ، لكن البنت لأ ..

ما ينفع أحط نفسي مكان البنت ، دي البنت غلطاتها تضيع ..

فاكرة ماما حواء هي السبب في طرد الولد ..

شردتنا ..


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 يوليو 2011)

moky قال:


> اول حاجة الانسان اللي بيدي لنفسه حق يعرف بنت و اتنين و تلاتة و يمشي مع دي و يسيبها و يخرج مع دي و يسيبها و يمسك ايد دي و يقولها بس الظروف و هاجي اخطبك و مش عارفة الكلام الكبير ده
> و يجي يقول لما هرتبط عايز واحدة مايكونش ليها ماضي
> يبقى ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



احنا مش بنتكلم علي الناس اللي بتسلي احنا بنسالي علي ناس حبت حد ولاي سبب من الاسباب مش حصل خطوبة او حصل خطوبة وانتهت  وانت عارف او سمعت عن الخطوبة دي وبعض التفصيل هل هتقبل ولا لا ؟



> بمعنى انا لو عملت كدة اضمن منين البنت اللي هحبها و هفتكر انها مالهاش ماضي ماكذبتش عليا
> او ما اتجوز جوازة تقليدية اسهل بنت مشهورة بالأدب و ماتعرفش حاجة في اي حاجة
> طيب ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



حابب نعرف راي الشباب هل من جوة هيكون قبل كدة ولا لا  ونفس الحكايه راي البنت


> ما ربنا خلق الصراحة فينا و خلق التسامح و احنا بنغلط و بنتعلم
> و خلق الغفران و خلق النسيان و خلق فينا كل ال صفات دي
> علشان نعدي لبعض و نحب بعض و ننسى لبعض



خلق فينا بس مش كل الناس زي بعض ولا الاخطاء زي بعض ولا الاحساس واحد بتختلف من واحد للتاني  في ناس بتقبل وناس لا 



> لو الشاب واثق من نفسه و واثق انه يقدر يخلي البنت اللي هيرتبط بيها مش شايفة غيروا هو
> ليه مايسامحش و يعدي و ينسى و يحس انو اول حد في حياتها
> 
> ليه نحاسب الناس على غلطات عملوها
> ...



احنا مش قصدنا نحاسب احن بسال هتقبل هتقدر تكمل من غير شك او من غير ما تحس باحساس معين

هل هتقبل لو عرفت بعدين بعض التجاوزات 



> و ليه انت تحاسب بنت على ماضيها
> و هي مش من حقها تحاسبك
> 
> ليه هي تستحمل و انت لا
> ...



طبع البنت وتفكيرها غير الولد

وحقيق مش عارف البنت بتفكر ازاي في النقطة دي
بس شايفها اصعب عند الولد اكتر

بس البنت اللي تسمح بتجازوات في الحب قبل الارتباط  بتكون مش في محل ثقه بعد كدة  مش عارف مجرد راي


----------



## white.angel (15 يوليو 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> مشكله حضرتك هتعرف ازاي حضرتك مش هتعرف التفصيل
> 
> ودا السبب ممكن يخليك تصل لمرجله شك في وقت لاحق



*لا مفيش شك ولا حاجة ... *
*بس الحاجات دى بتتعرف مع التعامل على المدى الطويل .. والعشره .. والمتابعه ...*
*عشان كدة يفضل فترة الخطوبه تكون طويله ... 
حد ادنى سنه ... او سنتين ... *​


----------



## zama (15 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انا اقدر اعرف هى حاكتلى عن كل حاجه ولا لا*


 
و النبي أنت خبرة ..

هاجي أخد درس ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 يوليو 2011)

> يا موكى
> هى فين اصلا البنات اللى ملهاش ماضى ؟
> بصى يا موكى البنات اللى ملهاش ماضى موجودين ولكن بنسبه تكاد تكون مُنعدمه .
> وعمر ما كان الجواز التقليدى بناءاً على سمعة البنت مقياس
> ...



يا مينا انا كل اللي قولته ان ماينفعش ان اي شاب 
يمشي مع بنت و اتنين 
و يحكم ان اللي يرتبط بيها مايكونش ليها ماضي بمعنى 
انت ليه تسمح كدة لنفسك و ترفضه للي حواليك

ليه البنت هي اللي ماتقولش انا مش عايزة ولد ليه ماضي

يعني مثلا
ليه الموضوع ده مايبقاش العكس

ممكن البنت ترتبط ب واحد ليه ماضي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هتضحك اكيد صح ؟؟؟

ليه تراعوا شعوركم انتم و تخلوا غلاطتكم انتم مسموحة و غلطات البنت مش مسموحة 

الغلط غلط في البنت و الولد 

ليه انت تعمل و تعمل و تعمل 
و هي لو عملت تبقى مرفوضة من الدنيا كلها 
ليه انت تغلط و هي لو غلطت يقام عليها الحد 

ليه العادات و التقاليد دي لما اتحطت خلوا فيها الغلط مسموح لناس و ناس تانية لا 

مافيش اي ادمية تقول انك تغلط عادي و البنت غلطت تترفض 
فكروا شوية بالاحساس و بشعور البنت اللي تحس انها محاصرة 

تخيلوا انكم غلطتم غلطة و فضلوا الناس يعاقبوكم عليها طول عمركم حتى لو انتم توبتم و حبيتم بجد و بصدق 
فيها لو غلطنا و اتغيرنا 

انا مش عايزة اكتر من انكم تحسوا بالبنت اللي في الموقف ده 

انا اللي بسأل دلوقتي 
لييييييييييييييييييييييه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 يوليو 2011)

> نا ولد أغلط براحتي ، لكن البنت لأ ..
> 
> ما ينفع أحط نفسي مكان البنت ، دي البنت غلطاتها تضيع ..
> 
> ...



طيب بجد مش عارفة ارد و اقول اييييييييييييييييييه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الرد ده بالذات 
اكبر صدمة ​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 يوليو 2011)

هل البنات  توافقي  علي الارتباط بشاب له ماضي ؟؟

دي بترجع بتركيبه البنات

واحنا بسال ومحتاجين رد منك

ودلوقتي بنسالي الشباب علشان نشوف ردهم


----------



## zama (15 يوليو 2011)

moky قال:


> يا مينا انا كل اللي قولته ان ماينفعش ان اي شاب ​
> يمشي مع بنت و اتنين
> و يحكم ان اللي يرتبط بيها مايكونش ليها ماضي بمعنى
> انت ليه تسمح كدة لنفسك و ترفضه للي حواليك​
> ...


 
أسمحيلي أقولك إن الولد ضعيف جداً بجد ، عارفة لييييييييييييييه ؟؟

لأن الولد هيرفض غلط البنت لأن الولد خايف المجتمع الشرقي يرفضه ..

لو أحنا بمجتمع منفتح شوية فكرياً كان هيبئا ممكن أقبل ..

بس بيني و بينك هي محاصرة للبنت ..

الحمد لله أنا مش بنت ..

بعدين أنتي فاكرة إن الولد مقطع السمكة وديلها ..


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 يوليو 2011)

> هل البنات توافقي علي الارتباط بشاب له ماضي ؟؟
> 
> دي بترجع بتركيبه البنات
> 
> ...



انا متأكدة ان كل بنت هتدخل و تقول 
انوا ادم حبني بجد و حافظ عليا و حسيت انو مش شايف غيري 
اكيد هنسى كل حاجة 
و هرتبط بيه 
​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يوليو 2011)

*يا  اوريجانوس عاوز سوال فى الجون للبنات ميبقاش السوال ده
لو بجد نفسك تسمع اجابات زى العسل قولى انزلك موضوع جامد

*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 يوليو 2011)

> أسمحيلي أقولك إن الولد ضعيف جداً بجد ، عارفة لييييييييييييييه ؟؟
> 
> لأن الولد هيرفض غلط البنت لأن الولد خايف المجتمع الشرقي يرفضه ..
> 
> ...



فعلا الحمدلله انك مش بنت 

حاجة صعبة جدا انك تحس ان الغلط ليك انت بس مرفوض و مسموح لغيرك ​


----------



## zama (15 يوليو 2011)

moky قال:


> طيب بجد مش عارفة ارد و اقول اييييييييييييييييييه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​
> 
> الرد ده بالذات
> 
> اكبر صدمة ​


 
هي كلمة الحق صدمة ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههه ..

و النبي ما تزعلي نفسك ..


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *يا  اوريجانوس عاوز سوال فى الجون للبنات ميبقاش السوال ده
> لو بجد نفسك تسمع اجابات زى العسل قولى انزلك موضوع جامد
> 
> *



اتفضل اكيد  منتظر موضوعك

وراي بقي الشباب الواقعي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *لو انا حضرت قصة الحب دي مش هوافق
> لكن لو محضرتهاش هوافق لانه ببساطه 99 % من البنات ليهم ماضي
> وعشان تلاقي بنت ملهاش ماضي لازم تاخدها طفله وتربيها علي ايديك *


مش كل البنات ليها ماضي بس علي فكرة النسبة دي كبيرة شوية


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يوليو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> مش كل البنات ليها ماضي



*انا مقولتش كله
انا قولت 99%*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يوليو 2011)

اه بس البنات اللي مش ليها ماضي نسبتهم اكتر بكتيييير 
من اللي ليهم ماضي بس عندنا  99% دي البنات اللي مش ليها ماضي 
​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يوليو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اه بس البنات اللي مش ليها ماضي نسبتهم اكتر بكتيييير
> من اللي ليهم ماضي بس عندنا  99% دي البنات اللي مش ليها ماضي
> ​




*انتى عايشه فين؟؟؟؟
عشان أجى اعيش عندكم *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 يوليو 2011)

حقيقي 

من خلال الاحداث اللي بسمعها وبشوفها والنت كمان حاسس ان نسبه البنات الكويسة اقل من 99% بكتيرررررررررررررر

والاخطر البنات التي بتمثل الايمان


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
تنورنا
الصعييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد      ههههههه

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يوليو 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> حقيقي
> 
> من خلال الاحداث اللي بسمعها وبشوفها والنت كمان حاسس ان نسبه البنات الكويسة اقل من 99% بكتيرررررررررررررر
> 
> والاخطر البنات التي بتمثل الايمان



مش عارفة لية كلكم عاملين البنات مش مش كويس لا دا دول شياطين هههه
انا مش فاهمة كلمة الاخطر البنات اللي بتمثل الايمان يعني اية دي


----------



## Critic (15 يوليو 2011)

يا جماعة انتو بتتكلموا عن الماضى اللى هو "قصة حب عادية" عادى ايه المشكلة فيها ؟
ما هو لو كل واحد عايز واحد محبتش قبل كدة البلد كلها مش هتتجوز !

و بعدين فيها ايه لما تكون حبت قبلك ؟! انت معندكش ثقة فى نفسك مثلا و لا وصل ضعف العلاقة انك شاكك انها تفكر فى العلاقة القديمة ؟!! فين همتك ....لازم تكون مستحوز على قلبها كليا ...انت و فنك بقا
تاكد ان اها طالما حبت شخص جديد بيكون هو كل حياتها و اللى فات بيكون فى طى النسيان !


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 يوليو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> مش عارفة لية كلكم عاملين البنات مش مش كويس لا دا دول شياطين هههه
> 
> انا مش فاهمة كلمة الاخطر البنات اللي بتمثل الايمان يعني اية دي




يعني ممكن تلقي بنت من الكنيسة وفي الكنيسة كشكل في الخدمة والتربية والحياه  وتكون خربانه من جوة 
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 يوليو 2011)

> طيب بالنسبة للشباب اللى يعرف ان البنت اللى هيرتبط بيها كان ليها ماضى (مع استفسارى عن معنى كلمة ماضى فى تفكيركوا ) ميزعلش خالص ولا يقهر نفسه يعملها software جديد ويخليها على الزيرو من اول وجديد علشان يبقى هو عنتر بن شداد
> 
> او الافضل انه يربى طفلة صغيرة على ايده ويرتبط بيها اول ماتتولد علشان يضمن انها معرفتش حد قبله
> نفسى افهم بس ليه بتتحللوا لنفسكوا حاجات تحرموها على غيركوا
> ...



بجد هو ده اللي انا بهاتي فيه من الصبح 
ونفس الكلام ده كنت عمالة اقول فيه 
ليه الغلط يبقى صح بالنسبالهم و غلط و نصيبة بالنسبة للبنات 
اللي اعرفوا ان الغلط غلط و الصح صح

و المجتمع اللي بتتكلموا عنو لو هو اللي حط القوانين دي و سمح للولد يعمل اللي هو عايزه و البنت تتحبس و ماتعملش حاجة
يبقى مجتمع متخلف و لازم نغيروا مش نمشي معاه 
و نقول هو ده الصح 

بجد ردك ده حاسسني اني مش لوحدي خليكي معايا ضدد الظلمة دووووووووووول
بتوع الولد يعمل اللي هو عايزه لكن البنت لا ​


----------



## girgis2 (16 يوليو 2011)

*هل الكلام دا يليق بأولاد وبنات المسيح يا مسيحيين يا أولاد ربنا ؟!

هي الخبرة في الحياة لازم تيجي بالعلاقات الغير مشروعة ؟!

وبعدين طول ما بنحلل لنفسنا الكلام دا يبقى لازم نعرف اننا بنسيب غسيلنا ال......... في نفس الحوض اللي بنستخدمه بعد كدة

ابدأ بنفسك أولاااا قبل أن يأتي من يقول لك لماذا تحرم عليا ما تحلله لنفسك

كلنا عندنا مشاعر وأحاسيس وكلنا لينا ميول طبيعية نحو الجنس الآخر ولكن آين هو العقل الذي يتحكم في هذة المشاعر

لو كانت العلاقة دي مش بهدف ارتباط جاد يبقى آيه لزمتها غير تسلية بلا معنى وتعب لمشاعرنا على الفاضي

المفروض ان حتى لو كانت علاقة خطوبة فدا مش معناه ان لازم هتنتهي الخطوبة دي بجواز وممكن ميحصلش نصيب وعشان كدة لازم يكون في حدود للعلاقات بشكل عام واللي ننكسف نعمله أمام الناس المفروض منعملهوش من وراهم وكل واحد وكل واحدة يبقى رقيب على نفسه

أنا عارف طبعاااا ان كلامي دا فات أوانه خلاص وعشان كدة هقول :

الدنيا قل خيرها خلاااااااص
*​


----------



## girgis2 (16 يوليو 2011)

*نسيت أقول حاجة :

العاطفة مركب انفعالي يتراكم مع مرور الوقت يعني كلما طالت فترة قصة الحب دي كلما زادت احتمالية حدوث تجاوزات وأخطاء أكثر وأكبر
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (16 يوليو 2011)

zama قال:


> أنا ولد أغلط براحتي ، لكن البنت لأ ..


*يا سلااااااااااااااااام!*





> ما ينفع أحط نفسي مكان البنت ، دي البنت غلطاتها تضيع ..
> 
> فاكرة ماما حواء هي السبب في طرد الولد ..
> 
> شردتنا ..


*مللت من سماع الاسطوانة ده!*
*الشيطان هو لشردنا مش ماما حواء*
*الشيطان هو اللي اغرى حواء *
*وحواء غلطت وادم كمان غلط*
*لانو مسمعش لكلام الرب*
*فليه مش بتلومو ادم ع غلطته وعصياته لرب وبتلومو حواء بس???????????*
*لو واحد قالك تعالى نسرق ورحت معاه والواحد ده خدعو شخص ثاني وقالو ان السرقة مش حرام مثلا*
*فانت كده هتكون غلطان ولا الواحد ده -اللي خدعو شخص-  وحدو اللي غلطان? *


*الرد ده بتاعك يا اخ اكبر مصيبة....*

*قلتها قبل كده  الغلط في مجتمعنا الرجعي بيتصنف كده ع حسب الشخص اللي عملو يعني لو صدر من الولد فعل مش بيكون غلط*
*بس لما تقوم البنت بنفس الفعل بيصير اسمه غلط!*
*مجتمع وفكر متخلف.. رجعي.. ذكوري.. ظااااااااااالم...*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 يوليو 2011)

> هل الكلام دا يليق بأولاد وبنات المسيح يا مسيحيين يا أولاد ربنا ؟!
> 
> هي الخبرة في الحياة لازم تيجي بالعلاقات الغير مشروعة ؟!
> 
> ...



مش معنى ان احنا نحاول نغير تفكير بعض بطريقة كويسة يبقى احنا كدة مش مسيحسن و ولادد ربنا 
انا شوفت في الموضوع ده طريقة تفكييييييييييير اغلبية الشباب اللي موجود في مجتمعنا 
و شوفت اذاي بيجللو لنفسهم الغلط و يحرموه على البنات

مش معنى ان البنت مرت بعلاقة حب و فشلت تبقى علاقة غير مشروعة 
ممكن تكون علاقة بس عي اتخدعن فيها ذي ما مليون بنت بتتخدع على ايد شباب بيمثلوا الحب و الارتباط الجاد
مش معنى كدة اني بشجعهم و بعفيهم من الغلط 
بس مش معنى انهم غلطوا في اختيارهم نحاسبهم و نجلدهم بالطريقة دي
و كل الشباب بيمروا بعلاقات كتيرة ماحدش بيفصلها مشروعة او غير مشروعة
لانو مش بيتحايب عليها اصلا 
بالعكس ده ممكن يتقال عليع واد تمام مقطع السمكة و ديلها و الناس تبقى معجبة بيه

انا شايفة ان طريقة التفكير اللي شوفتها في الشباب في الموضوع ده 
عرفتني حاجات كتيييييييير جدا صدقني انا شوفت يعني ايه كلمة مجتمع شرقي
و عادات و تقاليد 
اللي انتو بتحترموها و بتقدروها 
انا نفسي امحيها من ذاكرة كل واحد بجد

بجد عملت ضباب في عيون الناس خلتهم مش عارفين ايه الصح و ايه الغلط

و على فكرة حضتك لو قرأت الردود كويس هتلاقي مافيش حد حلل العلاقات غير المشروعة بالعكس
احنا بنتكلم في نقطة ليه مسموح للولد يعمل كل حاجة و البنت لو عملت حاجة صغيرة و ممكن تبقى مجرد ضحية  تبقى محكوم عليها تعيش طول عمرها بتتحاسب عليها لمجرد انها بنت مش ولد 

حضرتك حكمت علينا بطريقة قاسية جدا بدون ما تفهم احنا كنا بنتناقش فيه اصلا
​


----------



## أنجيلا (16 يوليو 2011)

> ليه مسموح للولد يعمل كل حاجة و البنت لو عملت حاجة صغيرة و ممكن تبقى مجرد ضحية تبقى محكوم عليها تعيش طول عمرها بتتحاسب عليها لمجرد انها بنت مش ولد


*لانو ولد ولان مجتمعنا المتخلف ذكوري... حلل كل حاجة للولد وحرم كل حاجة ع البنت *
*الاجابة بسيطة...*


----------



## girgis2 (16 يوليو 2011)

moky قال:


> مش معنى ان احنا نحاول نغير تفكير بعض بطريقة كويسة يبقى احنا كدة مش مسيحسن و ولادد ربنا
> 
> *تغيير الفكر يجب ان يكون بتعريف ما يليق وما لا يليق للبنت وللولد كمان في العلاقة بينهم مش نقول الغلط مادام ينفع للولد يبقى لية مينفعش للبنت كمان !!!!!!
> 
> ...



*اقري كلامي دا وهتعرفي ان كلامي هو الصح

ومن له اذنان للسمع فليسمع
*​


----------



## girgis2 (16 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *اين العلاقات الغير مشروعة يا اخ جرجس ؟ من تكلم عن علاقات غير مشروعة هنا ؟
> 
> **أنا اقتبست كل المشاركات اللي بتذكر الغلط والتجاوز ومسحتهم تاني
> 
> ...





*لا اله الا المسيح

هعيد وهكرر كلامي تاني

هناك ما يليق وما لا يليق وهو دا اللي بيفرق ان كانت علاقة عادية وطاهرة وبعيدة عن الخطأ أو لا وشرحت ازاي تكون العلاقة لائقة أم غير لائقة

عايزاني أعيد كلامي كله مرة تاني !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*​


----------



## girgis2 (16 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *اخ جرجس من خلال قراءتى لردك على الاخت موكى لاحظت انه يوجد خلط بين العادات والتقاليد وبين التعاليم المسيحية
> 
> **فين اللي في مشاركتي يدل على ذلك أساساااا ؟*​ *للاسف فى مجتمعنا المسيحيين خلطوا بين العادات القادمة من شبه الجزيرة العربية وبين التعاليم المسيحية والمشكلة اننا فى عقولنا اقتنعنا ان هذة العادات من ضمن التعاليم المسيحية مع انها لاتمت للمسيحية بصلة *



*أنا مالي ومال شبه الجزيرة دلوقتي

أنا ليا كتابي اللي بيقول ان الغلط غلط على الراجل وعلى الست

وعشان نصلح الغلط لازم نصلحه بمنعه للبنت وللولد

مش نطالب ان زي ما الولد بيغلط يبقى ليه كمان البنت ماتغلطش !!!

كدة احنا بنعالج الغلط بغلط تاني وهو دا اللي قولته في مشاركتي على الأخت موكي دي حاجة

الحاجة التانية ان الازدواجية والضبابية اللي شايفينها دي وخلط الأمور وعدم معرفة فين الصح وفين الغلط دا مش ناتج بس عن الخلط مع عادات شبة الجزيرة وبس ولكن عشان الخلط برضة مع الحرية التي بلا قيود اللي جات لينا من الغرب كمان

وعشان كدة قولت ان في صراع في نفسية كل ولد شايف ان البنت تحب الولد الخبرة كدة واللي مش متزمت ومش متشدد وفي نفس الوقت عايز يكون ملتزم واللي يرتبط بيها تكون ملتزمة برضة

يبقى الحل الرجوع لتعاليم كتابنا مش بتغيير العادات

وكل واحد هيتحاسب عن نفسه وبس

أنا مالي ومال العادات اللي بتختلف من مجتمع لآخر*​


----------



## girgis2 (16 يوليو 2011)

*للاسف احنا هنفضل قرون علشان نطلع من الظلام اللى احنا فيه الى عالم البنى ادميين

**
مين دا اللي مش بني آدم

وطالما مش بني آدم أومال آيه ههههه
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طيب بالنسبة للشباب اللى يعرف ان البنت اللى هيرتبط بيها كان ليها ماضى (مع استفسارى عن معنى كلمة ماضى فى تفكيركوا ) ميزعلش خالص ولا يقهر نفسه يعملها software جديد ويخليها على الزيرو من اول وجديد علشان يبقى هو عنتر بن شداد *
> 
> *او الافضل انه يربى طفلة صغيرة على ايده ويرتبط بيها اول ماتتولد علشان يضمن انها معرفتش حد قبله *
> *نفسى افهم بس ليه بتتحللوا لنفسكوا حاجات تحرموها على غيركوا *
> ...



مين قال اننا بنتكلم علي بنت بتحب مجرد حب 

لا طبعا مش قصد سؤالنا خالص بنسال علي قصه حب مش مجرد مشاعر وخلاص اكتر من مجرد مشاعر بختلف هذه الزيادة

الولد زي البنت بس الفرق بينهم طبيعه والفروق الطبيعيه بينهم

احنا بنتكلم هل توافق علي الارتباط بفتاه لها ماضي ( اي لها قصة حب مش مجرد مشاعر عابرة وخلاص لا فيها زيادة ) وانت تعرف الماضي دا او  سمعت عنه


----------



## Critic (16 يوليو 2011)

> ( اي لها قصة حب مش مجرد مشاعر عابرة وخلاص لا فيها زيادة )


هو ايه الفرق بين قصة الحب و بين المشاعر ؟!!
ما قصة الحب مجرد مشاعر بردو مع شوية اضافات (هدايا و مقابلات و كلام حلو بين الطرفين)
ايه المشكلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 يوليو 2011)

Critic قال:


> هو ايه الفرق بين قصة الحب و بين المشاعر ؟!!
> ما قصة الحب مجرد مشاعر بردو مع شوية اضافات (هدايا و مقابلات و كلام حلو بين الطرفين)
> ايه المشكلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



مش فيها مشكله

حولت اشرح لحضرتك الفرق كتير بس انت مركز علي حاجة معينه

كلامك دا هل توافق علي ارتباط بحد كان مخطوب قبل كدة ولا لا ؟

الاجابه اة  طول ما مرت هذه الفترة بدون اي تجاوزات من الطرفين ( في حدود الطبيعي المقبول للجميع )


ولكن هل توافق علي الارتباط بفتاه عاشت قصه حب بدون خطوبة ؟

هنا هيكون في عديد من الاستفسارات ؟

نوعيه الحب 
وعلي اي اساس كان جاد ولا هزار 
كان مقابلات من وراء البيت !!! ولا بعلم البيت
حدود التجاوزات بينهم

طبعا هتفرق اكتر لم تكون انت نفسك عارف بالقصه دي او الناس بتحكي عنها او مش ليها ذكر خالص 

طبعا في اسباب كتير

السؤال الرئيسي  هل هتوافق الارتباط بهذه الفتاه لحد معين ولا هتسامحها وتوافق علي طول بدون حدود  ؟


---------
عاوز اوضح حاجة معينه

الفرق بين الولد وا لبنت
طبيعه نفسها الولد ودا كتير مش بيقبل كدة
عكس البنت نفسها بتقبل عادي طبعا مش الكل بس المعظم

غلط البنت مش زي الولد بنسبه للمجتمع لو قولت مناش دعوة بالمجتمع  بلاش نعيش فيه لاننا مستحيل نفصل عنه


----------



## Critic (16 يوليو 2011)

> ولكن هل توافق علي الارتباط بفتاه عاشت قصه حب بدون خطوبة ؟


طب ما انا عشت قصة حب بدون خطوبة ؟
و خليت بنت تعيش نفس القصة معايا بدون خطوبة
فلو انا مش قابل ده على اللى هرتبط بيها ليه اقبله على بنات الناس من الاول ؟

طالما محصلش تجاوزات فى القصة مافيش مشكلة !
انا مشع ارف حاسس انها وسعت منكو شوية !!!


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *مش هننفصل عنه لكن نقدر نغير تفكيرنا حتى لو مش غيرنا واقعنا اللى حوالينا يكفى اننا احنا من جوانا نبقى مختلفين عن ثقافة شبة الجزيرة العربية*




نغير فكرنا اة معاكي فيه ودا الصح 
بس التغير  هيكون داخلي بس ومش هيكون ظاهري لان لو عملتي عكس المجتمع مش هتقدري تعشي في المجتمع 


> *البنت بتقبل يا اوريجانوس مش لان طبيعتها كده لا ,لان المجتمع رباها على ان الولد حلال ليه يعمل علاقات حب قبل الجواز وده شئ مش يعيبه ومش يترفض علشانه
> 
> *



اعتقد مش السبب الرئيسي ان البنت تقبل بسبب المجتمع بس لا لان في بنات كتير بترفض وفي بنات بتقبل لان من جواها قابل كدة

مين قال ان * الولد حلال ليه يعمل علاقات حب قبل الجواز وده شئ مش يعيبه ومش يترفض علشانه  مجرد كلام مش حقيقي يعني ولد يكون صايع ويتقدم لحد او بيمشي مع بنات ومعروف عنه كدة  والمجتمع يوافق بيه او البنت ترحب بيه دا كلام مش واقع 
احنا بنكرر كلام السابق الذي ليس له وجود الان

*


> *
> * *من تفاهة الناس تلاقى الام بتفتخر بعلاقات ابنها الكتيرة بالبنات كأنة اخد جايزة نوبل لكن تتجنن ويجيلها هياج لو عرفت ان بنتها بتحب شاب حب حقيقى *
> *فى رأيك ده مجتمع مريض ولا لا؟*



فين دا في مصررررررررررر

لا طبعا دا مش بيحصل لو حصل بيكون استثناء بس


> *الحب فى نظرى فى حد ذاته مش عيب ولا حرام حتى لو كان من غير خطوبة ,يعنى انت بتخطب واحدة ازاى اصلا ؟ مش بتكون بتحبها الاول من غير خطوبة ؟ ولا بتخطبها الاول وبعدين تحبها؟*



اكيد الحب مش عيب محديش قال كدة     
بس  بنتكلم علي هل يقبل الولد الارتباط بفتاه عاشت قصه حب 
وفيها بعض الزيادة ولحد اية  في الزيادة هيقبل مش معني بنت بتحب يكون في زيادة في علاقه الحب ونقول عادي مش عيب


> *الحب الطاهر النقى مشاعر انسانية طبيعية سواء من ولد او بنت طالما فى حدود العلاقة المسيحية الطاهرة والتعاليم المسيحية النقية حتى لو كان من غير خطوبة *
> *مشكلة المجتمع انه لوث بأفكاره الملوثة كلمة الحب وحصرها فى العلاقة الجسدية فقط *
> *لو كان الحب مش مشاعر طبيعية عادية مكانش الرب خلقها فينا *



كلامك صح


----------



## girgis2 (16 يوليو 2011)

Critic قال:


> طالما محصلش تجاوزات فى القصة مافيش مشكلة !


 
*كلام مظبوط ولكن :*​ 
*معنى كلمة حب التي بين شاب وفتاة وليست محبة أخوية ليس لها هدف سوى الارتباط والا هتكون العلاقة في حد زاتها تجاوز وغير لائقة*​ 
*المشكلة مش مشكلة التجاوزات وبس ولكن أيضاااا مشكلة هل هذة العلاقة جادة ولا تساااالي وتضييع وقت وتعب لمشاعر الشاب والفتاة في آن واحد*​ 
*وعشان تكون العلاقة جادة لازم يكون الشاب قادر على فتح بيت وتكوين أسرة وقادر أيضاااا على تربية أبناء أسوياء ويكون في سن المسؤلية*

*وهل كل ما يحدث في هذة العلاقة يكون بعلم أهل البنت تحديدااا ولا من وراهم*​ 
*ولو مكانش الشاب غير مستعد يبقى بيحب في بنات الناس ليه ؟!*​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يوليو 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *ولو مكانش الشاب غير مستعد يبقى بيحب في بنات الناس ليه ؟!*​



*وقت فراغ*


----------



## Critic (17 يوليو 2011)

*



مشكلة هل هذة العلاقة جادة ولا تساااالي وتضييع وقت وتعب لمشاعر الشاب والفتاة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**قلة نضج و راحت لحالها سواء من الولد او البنت*
*هنعاقب عليها البنت مدى الحياة ؟!*


----------



## girgis2 (17 يوليو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *قلة نضج و راحت لحالها سواء من الولد او البنت*
> 
> *لا وأنت صادق دي قلة تربية وقلة أخلاق*
> 
> ...


 
*أنا مقدرش أعاقب حد على غلطه وسبق وقولت أنا مين عشان أدين أي حد أنا انسان عادي ليا أخطاء وذنوب برضة*

*بس في نقطة العلاقة العاطفية دي أنا مليش ماضي فيها وعشان كدة أفتكر ان من حقي أنا كمان ان الانسانة اللي أرتبط بيها تكون انسانة جادة وملتزمة زيي وملهاش ماضي وأنتوا بالكلام بتاعكوا دا هتخلونا زي أوروبا كدة في الآخر دا ان مكناش أصبحنا كدة فعلاااا دلوقتي*

*يبقى الحل آيه ؟*

*هل نقول للي بيعمل كدة دا غلط ولا نقول للي زي حالاتي كدة المفروض أعيش أنا كمان قصص حب وآيه المشكلة يعني خليني سبور !!!*

*يعلم ربنا أنتوا خلتونا في أزمة كبيرة وبصراحة الواحد مش عارف يعمل آيه ؟!*​


----------



## Critic (17 يوليو 2011)

> لا وأنت صادق دي قلة تربية وقلة أخلاق


*فى وقت ما و انا قليل النضج فى بداية الكلية اعجبت بفتاه و احببتها و هى بادلتنى الشعور و كل ما فعلناه اننا تبادلنا مشاعر بمعرفة اهلها و اكتشفت بعدها بفترة ان ده قل نضج و ندمت (مع انه محصلتش اى تعديات لا منى و لا منها بأى شكل من قريب او من بعيد)*
*لا اعتقد انى انا او هى كنا قللات التربية او الاخلاق... و لا اسمح لاحد ان يطعن فى اخلاق الجميع لانه مختلف فى وجهة نظره !*
*و شكرا*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *انا ليا رأى فى الموضوع ده عارفه مش هيعجب ناس كتير واحتمال يقولوا عنى بحرض على فساد اخلاق البنات *
> *لكن انا بتكلم انسانيا البنت طالما وصلت لسن النضج او الولد مفيش حد وصى عليه او عليها هى او هو وصى على نفسه وتصرفاته وافعاله وقراراته وعليه او عليها يتحمل نتيجة افعاله او افعالها *
> *اهلها او اهله يكونوا عارفين مش من باب الوصاية عليهم ولكن من باب اختيارهم بأعلام الاهل بتصرفاتهم *
> 
> *عارفه الكلام مش هيعجب حد ,لكن مش معقول يبقى الولد او البنت سنة 25 سنة ولسه بيتراقب من اهله كأنه او كأنها فى الحضانة ,ده اللى بيخلى ولادنا يوصلوا لسن التلاتين ويتجوزوا ويفتحوا بيوت ونفسيا وفكريا مش قادرين ينفصلوا عن الاب والام ومش قادرين ياخدوا اى قرار فى حياتهم من غيرهم *



مش معاكي نهائيا في الراي دا

لازم يكون في مش هنقول مراقبة  لكن نصيح وتوجية وارشاد بستمرار من الاهل

تعتمد علي نفسها
البنت تقول انا كبرت ونضجت اروح اعمل علاقه او اعمل واعمل باباها ومامتها يقولها برافو انت حرة خلاص  اعملي اللي عاوزه

دي اسمها انحدار 

الانسان مهم كبر محتاج حد يشاعدة في الارشاد وفي اخد القرار مش قله ثقه ولا عقل  لا دي محتاج خبرة ناس مرت بتجارب وخبرات عمليه

مش معقولة الام تشوف بنتها بتهلك وبتروح وتقولها لا خلاص انتي كبرتي انتي حرة


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *انحدار ايه ياوريجانوس ؟ هو انا قولت ان البنت او الولد لما يكبروا خلاص يروحوا ينحرفوا ؟*
> *هو الاستقلال الذاتى معناه الانحدار كده على طول ؟
> 
> لم تستقل بنفسها وتحب واحد تروح تحب براحتها وتعمل معه علاقه او تتزوجة بمجرد انه تبلغ اهلها او مش تبلغهم دا اسمهم استقلال  ولا انحدار لو مكنتيش تاخد راي البيت ونصحتهم هدمر نفسها الكلام مش للبنت بس للبنت والولد
> ...



قارني حياه البنات اللي بتنفذ كلامك دا والبنات المعتدله اللي في مصر اللي بتاخد راي الام والاب والبيت مهم كان سنها شوفي بنفسك انهي احسن 

والاجابه متروك لنفسك مش لازم تكتبيها


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يوليو 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *يعلم ربنا أنتوا خلتونا في أزمة كبيرة وبصراحة الواحد مش عارف يعمل آيه ؟!*​



*انا اقولك تعمل أيه
نمرلك على بنت عندها 13 ، 14 سنه
وربيها على أيدك واتكل على الله اتجوزها
وكده تبقى أنت فى السليم يا مان *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 يوليو 2011)

في مشكله حقيقه

الواحد بيكون نفسه يرتبط بنت المسيح

لكن الاسف مش ظاهرين في وسط بنات العالم

وللاسف اكتر  منهم شبه بنات المسيح لكن في الحقيقه مش كدة

نعمل اية علشان نرتبط بنت المسيح


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يوليو 2011)

هو انا كبنت ممكن اقول حاجة
اي بنت بيكون ليها قصة حب ده مش يعيبها في اي حاجة
طالما حب طاهر من اوله لاخره
بس علي فكرة اي بنت ارتبطت وكانت بتحب واحد والموضوع مش تم لاي سبب
صدقني ده بيخليها تعرف قيمة الانسان اللي هيكون من نصيبها اكتر واكتر
بتحبه وبيكون جواها مشاعر كتير جدا ليه من قبل حتي ما تعرف مين هو
لانها بتكون رسمت ليه جواها صورة جميلة جدا نفسها تلاقيها
واول ما بتلاقيها بتكون عارفة قيمته كويس جدا علشان كده بتعمل المستحيل علشان تحافظ عليه​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انا اقولك تعمل أيه
> نمرلك على بنت عندها 13 ، 14 سنه
> وربيها على أيدك واتكل على الله اتجوزها
> وكده تبقى أنت فى السليم يا مان *




الظاهر وزي ما قولتلك انت سليب علي ودانك
يابني حاليا البنات بتحب وبترتبط من وهي في ابتدائي
انت نمرلك علي واحدة في اللفة اضمنلك​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> الظاهر وزي ما قولتلك انت سليب علي ودانك
> يابني حاليا البنات بتحب وبترتبط من وهي في ابتدائي
> انت نمرلك علي واحدة في اللفة اضمنلك​



*يبنتى انا مش سليب خالص هههههههههه
انا بشوف الكلام ده قدامى انت ناسيه انى فى سنترال ولا ايه*


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *يبنتى انا مش سليب خالص هههههههههه
> انا بشوف الكلام ده قدامى انت ناسيه انى فى سنترال ولا ايه*




طب وبتقول للواد سن 13 او 14 سنة
طب ما هتبقي برده ليها علاقة سابقة
ايه الجديد​


----------

